# Посоветуйте фильм по ЛФК позвоночника



## Alena (20 Ноя 2010)

Много существует фильмов с ЛФК для позвоночника. Целые серии фильмов есть у Бубновского, у Дикуля, адресованные различным возрастным группам людей,  тучным людям, а также отдельно мужчинам и женщинам. Много фильмов по цигуну, по йоге, на растяжку также адресованные людям с больной спиной. Очень хочется знать мнение специалистов, какие фильмы они считают наиболее грамотными и безопасными. Понятно, что мнения различных специалистов могут различаться. Истины в последней инстанции не знает никто, но ориентир все же тоже нужен


----------

